# Fyi Update - Breathalysers For French Touring



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

FYI - we picked up a twin pack from the AA shop at the parking for the Chunnel for £6.99

The rules don't kick in until the start of July but good to have them and not worry about it next time. They have a 2 year date on them so are ok until 2014


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Are they for the French market?

The blood alcohol level is lower in France than the UK.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

they are indeed for travelling in france with the appropriate alcohol limit


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*Problem With Use*

if i try to use em whilst driving ill probably spill my can of beer over my trousers


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

What can possibly happen to sealed kit that requires an expiry date.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

The ones I bought from an Autoroute petrol station this month were

€ 1.90 each,so quite a mark up with the AA.

Helen


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Melly said:


> What can possibly happen to sealed kit that requires an expiry date.


Degeneration of the chemical content. De-plasticizing of the air bag. Damage by sharp objects. Seal becoming unstuck. :roll:


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

£7 does seem to be quite a markup but better that than the fine. Only just managed to get back online by stealing bandwidth from a house somewhere near us in Tuebingen


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Are the kits available on the Po ferry from Dover


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi.

We bought ours from Auchan (Coquelles) on Thursday.....2.20 Euros for a twin pack. 

(Sorry, can't remember how to get a Euro symbol )

Mary


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info Mary. :wink:



mota-oma said:


> (Sorry, can't remember how to get a Euro symbol )


Alt Gr + 4

€ € €

Dave


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

Many thanks Dave..... I will make a note, and try to remember where it is when I need it next. :roll: 

:signthanks: 


Mary


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

commuter said:


> FYI - we picked up a twin pack from the AA shop at the parking for the Chunnel for £6.99
> 
> The rules don't kick in until the start of July but good to have them and not worry about it next time. They have a 2 year date on them so are ok until 2014


An article in the Telegraph yesterday said that although the rule is effective 1st July it won't be enforced until 1st November.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks to all for their responses. back on line using our Tchibo dongle now, not the fastest but more reliable than stealing bandwidth


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

commuter said:


> thanks to all for their responses. back on line using our Tchibo dongle now, not the fastest but more reliable than stealing bandwidth


OK thanks about the breathalisers, so spill the (coffee :lol beans on the dongle.

Can anyone buy one in a Tchibo shop and how much?

We're heading for Germany later this year

Steve


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

the Tchibo dongle is just a pay as you go. I think we paid €19.95 for it last year as a special offer which came with €20 top up on it and have a low download limit on it but we just use it for browsing and email and make sure we turn off windows updates. You can get a much faster speed by paying more but this is fine for what we need.

I would ask Mrs C for the rest of the info but she's not here atm but we are able to activate it (via phone) when we visit for a month at a time so any credit still on at the end of the month is frozen until we activate it next time.

It is only good for using in Germany as we all know the data tariff outside the country the sim was bought in are horrendous but we only travel through France, Belgium and Luxembourg normally and get to Germany before we have any time to browse. As most of our holidays are spent in Germany (Mrs C is from Stuttgart) we are visiting family and friends en route so borrow their broadband if we need anything quicker or larger downloading. We cancelled her fathers bb as he bought it over the phone not realising what he was signing up to but as he doesn't have a computer we thought it was probably surplus to requirements.

Get yourself into any Tchibo shop and get yerself a dongle you won't regret it ......unless there's no signal on the stellplatz 

ps looks like they're on offer again atm

http://www.tchibo.de/-p400012726.html google chrome should translate the page for you if needed. The download speed (7.2 mbits) is better than some of my friend get on their landline bb


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

With XP and Charactermap running it's " ALT 0128 ".
Or ALT+CTRL and 4.

Whichever one is easiest to remember.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Pop into SuperU when you get to France - they were €1 each in February this year.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Pop into SuperU when you get to France - they were €1 each in February this year.


What were Keith?
Breath test kits or dongles?

Ray.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

If it is a legal requirement to have a breathalyser in your car, shouldn't French cars at least be supplied with them or you could be breaking the law just driving away from the dealers!!!!!!
When seat belts first became compulsory they were only offered as optional extras.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

And if the dealers supply the breathalysers shouldn't they also supply the wine so you can test the kit before you accept the car? :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

raynipper - Breath test kits or dongles? 

Original quote and thread theme - The disposable breath test kits are on sale in Super U for 1 euro each! Much cheaper than from the UK. (Feb 2012)

Dangles? Dongles? Dingles? - have a look in the Urban Dictionary!


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

this is from the sanef toll France web site.



Hot News

New: 2012 - French Breathalyzer law 

From 1sy July 2012 it becomes obligatory for all vehicles (including motorbikes) driving in France to carry a breathalyzer or alcohol-level test. Originally scheduled for 30th March, the law will come into force on 1st July as suppliers could not provide enough breathalyzer kits.

From November there will be a 11 € fine for not having one in the car.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Mary

Alt graphic + 4 works on my Tosh

€

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

They are now readily available at the checkouts of most supermarkets (not with car parts for some unknown reason) gthey are €1 each.

It will be a reuirement for all vehicles to carry one w.e.f.1st July as has been said, but there is a 4 month "grace" period before the €11 will be levied.

BUT although required to carry them, the police cannot ask you to use your one - if they want to do an alcohol test they must provide the equipment as the ones for sale are not acceptable as legal evidence.

They are simply being carried so that "if you feel the need to check" you can do so before driving............ :lol:

_As an aside they are on sale in our local market at €15 for one.......

yes €15 for one (not a typo) but they had a special offer of TWO for €32 - and I am not joking - there were people buying them but I did not stay long enough to verify their nationality or IQ............

You couldn't make it up ......... :lol:_

I suspect that hire cars will have one in the "glovebox" as they currently have a pair of high vis vests to comply with that law, but have not had that confirmed (yet).

Dave


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

We found them easy to get in any chemist. They vary in price, from 1-2 Euro.

still on the fence as to whether it's a good idea or not.


----------



## ac45 (Jun 28, 2011)

we bought @halford's £4-99 twin pack.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

HarleyDave said:


> Hi Mary
> 
> Alt graphic + 4 works on my Tosh
> 
> ...


Do pay attention - that boy at the back! :roll:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1225968.html#1225968

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Is this just a cost saving initiative by the Gendarmarie.

Would the modus operandi be :- Copper sees you wobbling out of Bistro and back to Van. "Hello Hello" says he would you please blow into your dashboard ever handy Breathalizer kit Sir/Madam. Nicked or otherwise at no expense to the French administration.

Next step, Carry your own Handcuffs, Disposable prison uniform, Direct Debit fines.

How long before we get special "beat the cops" kits on flea bay which measure low?

Steve


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

pneumatician said:


> How long before we get special "beat the cops" kits on flea bay which measure low?Steve


How many do you want? - I can do you a good price


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The underlying reason behind President Sarkozy's initiative (or so he would have us believe in the election year :lol: ) is his stated concern about the very large number of rtc fatalities that are linked (so the statistics say) to the consumption of alcohol.........

Now I know that none of us would EVER believe that the average French citizen would even consider the imbibition of a glass or three of any beverage containing and intoxicating material........  

after all they don't make or sell very much of such stuff do they? :roll: 

Most French citizens have their main meal at lunchtime (between 12 and 2.00 - so just remember that if you decide to eat a meal at 2.15.........  and can't find anything available  ), they do not eat anything like as frequently as UK citizens do in the evening.......

He therefore (Sarkozy in case you've lost the plot :roll: ) decided to promise to introduce a whole series of measures designed (in his thinking) to reduce the likelihood of such incidents (crunches for those with a short-term memory problem :lol: ).

The raft of measures he put forward include the alcotest provisions, the removal of speed camera warnings, different proposals about motorcyles and various other pieces of legislation.

Will it work? The simple answer is no-one knows since (as has been commented before) the French citizens tend to only listen and respond to things they approve of - hence the problems with imported meat products in the past and the response to things like BSE which has been documented on the pages of many popular newspapers.

Only time will tell if (a) the French police use the power to see whether people are carrying such devices and (b) whether the average driver thinks about using such a device before driving their vehicle - many people think that they will continue as before and ignore the kit in case it confirms their suspicion that they should not be driving........... 8O 

I doubt that the French will respond much differently to the citizens of the UK when breathalysers were introduced into the UK, they do not seem unduly concerned about these new changes in their laws :roll: 

Most of these type of changes appear draconian at their launch, but rapidly become an accepted part of the workings of society, few people in the UK would suggest that the use of breathalyzers have had an important part in the reduction of rtc fatalities - each with their attendant costs both human and financial.

Dave


----------

